

Every site a mobile site - MrAlmostWrong
http://www.drawar.com/articles/every-site-a-mobile-site/184/

======
kirill_blazhko
This reminds me of constrained writing: although one doesn't have a rich set
of tools or options, one can produce a remarkable peace of work.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gadsby:_Champion_of_Youth>

